# Did you get bullied in your school?



## antonkan (Aug 15, 2009)

^^Title above my post. For me, I didn't get being bullied in my school. I was Grade 8 at that time. Now my school is now nearer today. I going to High School and I will be Grade 9!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say I got bullied but I did get in alot of fights until I got kicked out.


----------



## asdf (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going into 9th grade also. As for bullies, no one really fucks with me. Sometimes I'll get teased, but rarely. I found that surprising considering I'm younger than everyone.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 15, 2009)

Well im british so im going to year 11 i thinks thats sophomore i might be rong but year 11 is the compulsery year at the mo in england. anyway back to the question.

No i have never been bullied but i think thats because i seem to be friends with just about everyone but in england as i no of popularity isnt really thr same and we dont really have jocks and stuff so it kinda different but people still get bullied luckily i never have been


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 15, 2009)

Better than the life I lead. Try to imagine big heavy ass jerks trying to toss you around. I got canned once. It made me really depressed and I wanted to commit murder. Try being the kid that gets his jacket hood turned into a fucking garbage can. Try being the kid that gets kicked in the back as he walks around. Try being the kid who gets banned on elementary school field trips for stuff he did not do. Try being the kid that got suspended for other kid's bullshit. Try being in my shoes. Try having no friends to talk to in school. Try knowing the fact that I have more friends online than in real life. Trust me, you guys should be really grateful that you live such a nice life. I really hate who I am. If it weren't for people like PharaohsVizier or Brian117, I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 15, 2009)

high school senior here. never had a problem with bullies.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2009)

I got bullied in elementary school until I changed/took a stand/all that good stuff/etc

Well more accurately 2nd and 3rd grade. Thats when I just moved to the US and still acted like a foreigner


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 15, 2009)

lucky you I envy you. I'm a junior that gets bullied all the time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> lucky you I envy you. I'm a junior that gets bullied all the time.



Will your folks let you take up boxing or martial arts?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 15, 2009)

High school sophmore here. I wouldn't say I get bullied physically, I get bullied by teasing A LOT! Meh I can live with it. Though I hate the iPod/Xbox 360 fanboys (roughly at least 3/4 of the school ....)


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah im taking tae kwon do nowadays and black belt and all. Picture scrawny asian against jerkoff fatass white dudes that just yell and scream at you. Our school laying a finger on someone is grounds for expulsion even if you were in self defense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> yeah im taking tae kwon do nowadays and black belt and all. Picture scrawny asian against jerkoff fatass white dudes that just yell and scream at you. Our school laying a finger on someone is grounds for expulsion even if you were in self defense.



Nice, at least you're doing something pro-active about it.  That alone should give you a bit of confidence.  I know what you mean about fighting in school is grounds for expulsion, it's why I got kicked out just before I turned 15.  I've always had a problem with my temper tho, it's not really a route you want to go down tho to be honest.  I could give you some advice but honestly it's probably not the kind of advice you really want to be following unless you want to go down a dodgy path! lol  There'll come a point tho when you will be able to dish out to the people who are serving it up to you and it'll probably be the end of it.  One thing I'll say tho is that if they're in your face screaming at you reach into their mouth and pull their tongue out.  Not enough to rip it out but enough to cause some serious pain.  That'll stop most people in their tracks, and no matter how big or how muscley (sp?) you are your tongue is just as strong as the weediest weaklings. If you really want to put the willies in them threaten to uppercut them in the jaw and chop their tongue off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In all my experience people are more afraid of psychotic behaviour than violence.  Violence is a known quantity, if they think you're 2 seconds away from a psychotic break they'll leave you alone in case you do something that'll put them in the ground rather than in detention.  Plus if you really want to scare them then you smile like you've just had the best christmas present in the world while you're hurting them.

It's not the best recommendation in the world but it's always worked for me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA that made me LOL pretty hard. More like slit their fucking balls off and shove it in their mouths.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA that made me LOL pretty hard. More like slit their fucking balls off and shove it in their mouths.



lol Yeah but then you'll get a lifetime holiday courtesy of the corrections department, not something you want!  Being psychotic just means they'll send you to a school consellor.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes I did.

I changed schools and in my new school everyone in my class disliked me, because I got top grades.
The new one instantly becoming top of the class, I did not make much friends this way, as you can imagine. 
Less physical and more psychic bullying though.


----------



## flyingpenguin (Aug 16, 2009)

I got bullied when I came to the US in first grade, but when I look back at it, it's not really even bullying. Ya know, like getting pushed down a slide before I was ready to go down and getting called stupid names that we came up with lol.


----------



## Quilkja (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a sophomore and I got bullied in my fifth grade year *My dad is banned from the school* I get teased alot


----------



## megawalk (Aug 16, 2009)

yes i got bullied...until i went from pacifist to combat artist. thats when they didn't dare anymore....
that and the most idiots left from school


----------



## Law (Aug 16, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Yes I did.
> 
> I changed schools and in my new school everyone in my class disliked me, because I got top grades.
> The new one instantly becoming top of the class, I did not make much friends this way, as you can imagine.
> Less physical and *more psychic bullying though.*



You went to a school full of Telepaths?

________

I wouldn't say I was bullied, maybe teased a bit but that's about it. Most people I knew in school were pretty friendly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope, didn't get bullied, many people said that they feel like I bully others and that my presence gave away the "bad" feeling to people that don't know me, but I was never into stuff like that, I don't like bullies..I had many friends, and I was very social person..

Now, I have less friends, but I stayed in contact only with people that I consider real friends, other than that, I still know bunch of people at concerts and stuff like that..


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i put the wrong word.

"Psychological" was the one i meant, thanks for pointing it out ^^


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah...I was bullied in high school...bad memories and it also damaged my personality...I pray to god that all bullys dies and go to hell...


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 16, 2009)

I got bullied like h*** in the seventh grade year....in fact I was bullied so much at the end of the year all of the bullies asked me how I went through all that without caring what they thought about me. (most were in the popular crowd lol)


----------



## NintendoLover64 (Aug 16, 2009)

oh god please don't mention school, i HATE school SO MUCH!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




not because i got bullied or anything its just SO FUCKING BORING  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



teachers go all blah blah blah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you do some boring math and useless crap that only makes my life shittier plus its a waste of lifetime

i mean you get up 8am witch is pain, you get tortured by school, and get out of school 3:15pm: 5 hours and 15 minutes of bullshit, then i need to go to sleep early 10:00pm just so i can get tortured by school again, 5 times a weak >

without school my life would be perfect...........


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nope, didn't get bullied, many people said that they feel like I bully others and *that my presence gave away the "bad" feeling to people that don't know me*, but I was never into stuff like that, I don't like bullies..I had many friends, and I was very social person..
> 
> Now, I have less friends, but I stayed in contact only with people that I consider real friends, other than that, I still know bunch of people at concerts and stuff like that..
> 
> ...



Unless your parents are uber-rich and can pay for you to be a slacker the rest of your life I'd do a 180 on your opinion of school, and I'd say you're in for one hell of a shock to your system when school ends and real life begins.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! I have nothing against beating careless people who take right to treat other people like shit just because they are richer/stronger/bigger/more popular/insert some pointless excuse..
Most of the time, it's enough just to take your stand and show that you're not afraid, sometimes, you just need to be crazy and act like you're psychotic, and unfortunately, sometimes, there is nothing one can do to defend, but nobody should give up, and let others bully him..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 16, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> high school senior here. never had a problem with bullies.



This. 

Im pretty cool with almost everyone. There are probably 2 guys that I don't get along with otherwise I'm pretty solid.


----------



## nutella (Aug 16, 2009)

yep. got bullied in elementary (now grade 11). some guy in my bros year (he was friends with my bro and they're both dicks) hung off from my ankles off a two story building. he also rubbed rollon deoderant in my hair and closed a zipper over my lip. but when he left the school, nothing much more than the occasional teasing.

now, i see my self as a guy with a good sense of humor and always the one laughing at school. but thing is, my friends (i mean good friends) tease me a lot (playfully) too. i piss around with them and they do the same. they always say they can't tell when i'm pissed. usually its just calling me names and stuff, pushing me around and the occasional pranks we pull on each other. i got really pissed last week when one of friends pushed me right on the brinkk of insanity and i screamed "FUUCKK" in the middle of class. its all cool though. i ended up laughing about the whole thing the next day.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 16, 2009)

NintendoLover64 said:
			
		

> oh god please don't mention school, i HATE school SO MUCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha i can't wait for you to start REAL life i quit six form and took 6 months off before getting a job in macdonalds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it IS HORRIBLE 9 hours on my feet constantly busy but thats what i get paid for so i just get on with it AND im also starting a college course in september as well as working so yeah its gonna be tuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON TOPIC: i was in year 8 or so but it kinda stopped and i don't know how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i look back i see no distinct time where it stopped it just did over time


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Most of the time, it's enough just to take your stand and show that you're not afraid, sometimes, you just need to be crazy and act like you're psychotic, and unfortunately, sometimes, there is nothing one can do to defend, but nobody should give up, and let others bully him..



Spoken like a very wise man!  I've been in situations where I've had to just take a beating because I was over-powered but I still managed to tag a few shots in.  Physical pain lasts nowhere near as long as emotional except in some rare circumstances.  Standing up against bullies gives you alot of confidence and the more you stand up for yourself the less likely you are to get hassled by the ones who are just after easy targets.  It can be a scary thing to do at first but it only takes a few fights to realise that most bullies aren't half as tough as they make out.  Although these days where kids are quick to flash a blade it's a bit different I guess, when I was a teen it was mostly people slugging it out.

Oh yeah, another good deterrent for bullies is learning to smile like this when they threaten you!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2009)

This just in, TrollyDave is a freak. (That was a link)

Nope, I am in Arizona so it's just Mexico flooding over the border and they all think they are tough and think Rap music videos are real life. Most of the Mexicans I see are below 5'9 when I'm 6'3 and young which I guess is intimidating. I'm cool with everyone but theres the occasional "thug" who has small dog syndrome (google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but they are just talk.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> This just in, TrollyDave is a freak. (That was a link)



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## knilsilooc (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope. Never got bullied, never got into a fight. Never got picked on for grades, even though (right now, anyway) I'm 10th in my class of about 450. I just try to stay on everyone's good side, I don't really make enemies.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2009)

It's all the the clothes. Do it wrong, and you look bisexual, and if you do it wrong, you look like a douchebag.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never been bullied. Neither have i seen anyone in my school get bullied before. Maybe because Singapore has a nice education and teaches a lot of right values?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2009)

I did for a few years. It stopped after I beat the fuck out of a grade 10 when I was in grade 9.


----------



## Santee (Aug 16, 2009)

A little in grade 6 but that's pretty much it the person that was kind of bullying me was dumb and compared to every body else weak which I really saw in grade 8 but other than that no most kids make fun of each other but no fighting.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been bullied.
I remember in Elementary School, everyone was cool and friends with each other and really nice.
For Middle School, I was home-schooled for 6th while I was out of state. 

Then I moved to a different county for 7th grade, and entered a Middle School for the first time and god damn was different. It's as if after Elementary School, every kid just decided, "you know what, I think I'm gonna be a faggot from now on." Kids in middle school had such high FPMs ("Fucks" Per Minute), you could hardly understand them.  So I kinda had no friends for a little while and was teased a bit. In 8th grade, it got a bit cooler, I guess, since I got used to the fagginess.

In high school, no one really bothered me because I just looked too cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really know what it was. Maybe because I wore socks and sandals?

yeaaaah badass.


----------



## geminisama (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been bullied, just teased in 5th grade. Even then, it was only briefly when I was new, and I soon befriended them. But any other time, I was never bullied; nor saw anyone bullied. O.o Vegas, or atleast the schools I attended, don't have bullying problems.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I've never been bullied. Neither have i seen anyone in my school get bullied before. Maybe because Singapore has a nice education and teaches a lot of right values?



that's cos u are lucky, i had a friend who told me that he knew this girl who was often bullied and subjected to mental physco so she now has a low self-esteem

but anyway as for me, i guess i was lucky though, i did make some enemies when i was 9 years old in primary 1 , but after that, not sure what exactly happened, but in primary 3, me and my enemies became friends. Well, anyway i didn't get bullied much, maybe they borrowed stuff from me and i never see them again, but i just blame carelessness on that.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

i never did get bullied even though i know about nerdy things... my school had very obvious "groups" popular ppl jocks, nerds, etc. i fit into none as i was like a nerd but not akward (or ugly as is the assumption with them) and the only sport i like is skiing so i hung out with everyone , mostly the asian group though (im white -_____-)


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys you really should take up some sort of activity that involves self-defense. I personally took up boxing at 12 years old which is why I never had a problem with bullies.


----------



## naruto NDS (Aug 16, 2009)

yes i did lol


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 16, 2009)

everyone in middle school was a bitch but i never really dealt with it in high school.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 16, 2009)

I was just because I was more leet than them (SRSLY), I hated the PSP (I hate them fanboys), and just because I used to play Monster Hunter legitly (I used cheats after I got bored with the game). But the bullying is gone now. Transferred schools where I don't have to see idiots again.


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 16, 2009)

Never had a problem with bullies.
Maybe except for one stupid little brat, that teased me and I ignored him for a few years. xD
I snapped and choked him and he left me alone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Then he started teasing my friend so I grabbed him and lift him in the air from his collar and he left him alone.
w00t


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2009)

They did bully me until I proved myself more useful to them than any of their "friends".
hehe, thank fucking god for SSH tunneling proxies.


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope.

I broke a guy's nose that tried it once. Funnily enough he ended up getting expelled and not me


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2009)

I get teased a bit, but generally I never got bullied hard. I thank God for my sense of humor, because that's what basically means if you get bullied or not.
When you have a good sense of humor, you make friends a lot easier. And friends are power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But generally, I wouldn't let myself get bullied, I would just fight back and I wouldn't care for the consequences.
My dad says it a lot to me, if you get bullied, just fight, I won't punish you and I don't care about the consequences. 
But I never needed it, I have some very popular friends and I'm the friend of everyone.
I guess that's my big power, I'm the friend of everyone. Thanks to my humor but also thanks to the fact that I'm always there for them.
Maybe a tip for the ones that get bullied is to make sure you are always in order. I always have clean paper sheets with me, several markers of several colors, Tippex roller, .... 
That way, if they are in need of something, you can provide it to them. Just make sure to get it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's always the hard part, getting it back, but it never gave me a lot of problems.
That way, they won't hassle you a lot, because they need you.

A lot of people in my class ask me in the night to mail them that or what they need to do for that subject, and I'm always ready to give that to them.
It's a bit annoying of course, like when I'm gaming and I have to go to Windows to send that mail, but it pays off very well in the long end.
That way, you do them a favor, and you can ask favors of them. It's how I work, and it worked very well for me.


----------



## redact (Aug 16, 2009)

who doesn't
although just the average shit, some people don't like you, they say shit to you, you say shit to them
hardly ever turns into a physical argument


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 16, 2009)

There was this one kid who messed with me a bit, until I got pissed one day and punched him in the stomach when I was walking home. I asked him the next day if he was walking home. He said "You're not going to beat me up, are you?" and his expression turned a bit worried, visibly. I laughed my fucking ass off.

Also, someone who's now a good friend of mine, and has anger issues, got pissed at me and I ended up swinging a coat at him, the zipper hit him in the face, and he flipped, I proceeded to run as fast as I fucking could.

As for the whole humor thing, I have the humor of a complete asshole sometimes. As in, when the kid I mentioned first was first becoming a dick, I'd find something that made his friends laugh, embarrass him, and then exploit until he came to me and asked me, visibly upset, to stop.

Come to think of it, I was a pretty fucked-up fourth grader.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 16, 2009)

eh, my highschool had a fairly strict anti-bullying policy. anyone who would bully usually dropped out in the first or second year. i guess thats what happens when you go to an all-boys school that promotes brotherhood


----------



## xist (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd have to agree that most people probably get bullied at some point in their time at school. I remember that i got bullied when i was 14. Unfortunately the bully in question was THE bully who beat up kids in the years above, so i stood no chance....i remember one incident quite vividly where he emptied a can of Coke over my head during lunch break and then held my out of a third floor window (not dangled but grabbed my shirt collar and forcibly pushed me out).

Ultimately if you're reasonably quiet, maybe a bit shy, and not sporty you become a target. Hopefully bullies grow out of it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 16, 2009)

I get bullied a lot. Probably it's because I just get really good grades. And I have a DS and not a PSP. And I have a good voice which people used to like but started to hate in the 5th grade for no reasonable reason. And I suck at sports since I'm asmathic. My friends mostly consists of:

Quiet People
Shy People
Smart People
Nice People
2 Nice Jocks (Only 2 are nice in the entire school)
Lesser minded whom I happen to tutor

And one unlike others:

Most of the teachers

I forgot, there's this annoying guy who pisses me a lot but always manages to make me laugh whenever he does something funny not involving me.


----------



## OSW (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had people try to bully me but it never went very far.

For example, one guy held my arms in a lock while another guy got ready to punch me. So I just lifted my leg up poised to kick and he was too pussy to try and hit me. As for a mate of mine, he got cocked one in the gut.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 16, 2009)

nope, people liked me  for some weird reason. 

I also was born in 1985 so i went to school during the the early 90's i think where I lived and the school i went to wasn't that bad, I mean it was bad, but not like what I see today.... kids are meaner and truancy is a lot higher.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting discussion, closest I ever came was some new guy trying to assert himself on several occasions with the most notable being picking on a guy* who at the time was not standing with anyone (friends decided to skip a lunch of high school greaseburger and wander down the shops, my being caught outside school would have not gone down very well at the time).

Fortunately the school had a "he who throws the first punch" rule most of the time (still not worth risking mind you) and the "leave no marks"/positive restraint/no qualms about fun things was something I could do. Fun things are things like putting pressure on carotid artery- light head, tunnel vision and/or headache for hours made all the more worse by adrenalin and high heartrate even if it is a bit risky or tapping someone in the solar plexus (near paralysed diaphragm- inability to breathe for several minutes usually replete with snot and tears/streaming eyes).

On the other hand PE when I went to it consisted of a no fear version of me with a big stick or spiked shoes and the fact there were 400 odd ID schemes at the time and this was early PS1 era (I am sure you can all read between the lines) meant I was if not liked then my presence abided by enough people for it to not be worth stirring stuff up.

*I am not short but I don't often tower over people, was not what you call well built at the time, I have long hair (when you have uniform any difference is picked up upon) and a quiet voice with a penchant for snide remarks/sarcasm or saying nothing at all (being ignored is apparently worse than anything).

Also as an alternative to smiling remaining calm (tired also works if you can not pull calm off) also does the trick and if you can learn one of the stances that appears as though you are not prepared but in fact are (watch a video on drunken kung fu). Works when it comes to nights out in bars/pubs/clubs too, just remember to buy the landlord and/or bouncers a drink at some point (preferably before it kicks off) if you are not a regular.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm nerdy as all fuck, I'm an ugly son of a bitch, and I look like a nerd, but I've never been bullied. I also don't go around in Naruto t-shirts (not that I ever will) and, if it helps, I'm taller and heavier than everyone else in my grade. 6'3" and 200 pounds baby!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2009)

Well yeah. I suddenly changed my style at school because everybody was a bro, and a mofo, and a player. So I started wearing tight ass girl jeans, and girls shirts, and styled my hair a different way every day. I was bullied by everone, but the girls loved it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 16, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Well yeah. I suddenly changed my style at school because everybody was a bro, and a mofo, and a player. So I started wearing tight ass girl jeans, and girls shirts, and styled my hair a different way every day. I was bullied by everone, but the girls loved it.



Tell the guys to loosen up before you loosen up their girls!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 16, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bullies...no i always make sure that people like me for what i am, and i generally only get to meet SANE and STABLE people. Bullies are just low life idiots that have nothing to do in their lives. I have been approached by them before, but their presence didn't last long.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2009)

Everybody at my school is white, and dress like this.


so cool, right?


----------



## lavachoke (Aug 16, 2009)

yep. there was this fat arab guy that picked on me everyday in cooking class in grade school.  not sure y he did it (mayb cause im azn?) well i finally fought back and punched his neck area so hard he fell off his chair cringing.  this was in class, but the teacher didnt either care or notice what had happened. she knew i was bein picked but didnt do a damn thing about it so i had to resolve this matter myself. obviously, he left me alone after that.


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been bullied.  The one time I was teased was by these fucking idiots in high school.  I gave them a look and it never happened again.  I used to get into fights when I was younger.  I had a really bad temper.  I sort of still do but I don't let it effect me.  If someone tries something on me or touches me I think I'll beat the hell out of em.  Good stress reliever.  The best way to stay away from bullies though is to just be a cool guy.  Be funny, nice, and iverall a good person.  People will come to you and stand up for you.  Where I work and go to school everyone knows I'm actually a really nice guy and they stick up for me whenever/if someone speaks bad about me.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 16, 2009)

I've only really been bullied once in high school when I was in grade 9.  I was walking to class holding some books with two hands in front of me like a food tray.  Some guy walks by and knocks them straight down and says, "OH, what are you gonna do about that?!".  He was my brother's friend (at the time) so I guess he thought I was open game for antics.

It was funny, though.  We were in the hallway full of people and I called him out on it saying, "Oh, does that make you feel big or something? That's pretty sad. I feel sorry for you."  Then everyone started laughing and he went to his class.  And that was the last of it.

Considering that my elementary and high school were mainly white people, I'm amazed that I wasn't picked on more since I was one of few asians.

College was uneventful in that aspect, though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Not really, I did get bullied a bit in elementary school, but I didn't care cause I knew they were less smart than me (I always got top grades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm nerdy as all fuck, I'm an ugly son of a bitch, and I look like a nerd, but I've never been bullied. I also don't go around in Naruto t-shirts (not that I ever will) and, if it helps, I'm taller and heavier than everyone else in my grade. 6'3" and 200 pounds baby!



You made me lol man, such low self-esteem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep on looking on the bright side!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been picked on. Not sure why, I fit the univeral "please bully me" stereotype quite well.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Guys you really should take up some sort of activity that involves self-defense. I personally took up boxing at 12 years old which is why I never had a problem with bullies.


That is why I took karate for almost 10 years, ask Hankchill cause we were both uber pro, although it was never needed after grade 9 for me (before I met him cause I moved after grade 9) since I never got into fights after that. It was still good to know cause on severeal occasions in elementary school I got into fights, sometimes I beat the shit out of people and other times I got beat (mainly cause of gang ups). Kids can be real douchebags till grade 8 though, that is when the bullying stopped for me, I got into a fight like once that year with some dumbass in my class and once in grade 9, but otherwise people grew the hell up I guess.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

I was bullied a few times, I was only bullied once by one kid who actually made me cry. I felt like pansy afterwards because I actually fell to his bullying, Telling him to go jump off a cliff and fucking rot in hell made me feel a lot better though. The look on his face was fucking priceless XD, I don't think he ever bullied me after that, he was like "I never ment for you to take it seriously." I didn't accept his apology, that kid was an asshole.

But, I am actually pretty popular and get along with a lot of kids in my school, everyone seems to know me or have heard of me lol.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about one thing. I knew the most about computers, besides my friend Rob, we both knew about the same amount of shit, so people (even the teachers!) came to me for advice on using Word and Powerpoint, and sometimes for general questions on subjects we were doing reports on. The kid who I punched in the stomach tended to try and cheat off of my stuff (We sat right next to each other.), so I'd always have 2 windows of Word or Powerpoint open, one with the correct information, one with complete bullshit. It usually gave him a few wrong answers, and that made my day a whole lot better.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> lucky you I envy you. I'm a junior that gets bullied all the time.


Those days will pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me no never been bullied


----------



## redact (Aug 17, 2009)

just realised there was a poll...
*votes*


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

my brother's a senior(final year?) in my school, and i don't really look/behave like some.. of the people in my class, so no.(also my friends don't mind my anime and game and IT loving side because i show little of it.)

though as a secondary one last year its sort of customary to get bullied where all the secondary twos cut your queue knock into you etc. not really bullying.

even though im one of the few girls in the school who don't fold their skirts(to make it shorter or because its too loose)(because i don't bother and i don't see a need to, theres a extra hook there actually) i don't get bullied by my classmates, 

but there's two other people who didn't fold their skirts, and even when they did they still got bullied. my theory is that my personality just scares them o_o actually those two people, one looks like something gone wrong(we didn't really care about her face but her personality is seriously creepy, you could say she's like some vampire loving goth who loves to write(poems) and sing those horrible taylor swift songs. so the face became a huge negative. the other person just looks like some... in a nutshell... she's the only one who dared to steal someone's boyfriend even though he didn't like her and present girlfriend looks(and is) nicer.

/wall of text


----------



## mucus (Aug 17, 2009)

I bit a few people a few times and no other ever bothered me after that.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 17, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Everybody at my school is white, and dress like this.
> 
> 
> so cool, right?



Who the hell is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Probably Eternal Myst in hiding


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 17, 2009)

I was bullied a wee bit in elementary school, but as the class clown I was generally excluded from such bullying. Only one instance really comes to mind, in which two fellows from my class decided it would be amusing to mess with me. 

Well, I was a scrawny little doofus who's only weapon or ability was humor, so needless to say I couldn't fight back. However, being the character that I was, I had made a lot of friends. A few such people saw this happening, and before those two knew what had hit them, they had literally half of the school (and it was a very large school) saying that if they messed with me again, it would not be pretty. Needless to say, they stopped.

In middle school, I became rather fed up with one of those same people and went at him in the middle of class. He had long since stopped "bullying", but he was a highly irritating human being. After we kicked each others butts and were suspended, we sat around and had a good laugh about it. All of that pent up frustration between us was gone, in its place was now a respect of sorts.

Anywho, in my first year of middle school (prior to the aforementioned instance in class), being that the untouchable status was no longer present (new school, new rules), I came face to face with a new bully. One who targeted me directly. Each and every day, sometimes multiple times a day, he'd come up and punch me in the stomach. And this was not a light punch, it was a full-blown knock you to the ground sort of hit.

After some time of this, my stomach became hardened in response to such punches. They no longer had any effect on me. Now, getting hit until you form a natural defense against it wasn't the best way to end a bullying problem, but at the time I hadn't even really considered that I was being bullied. 

Then, not long after that, I beat that same bully, who was quite strong, in a series of arm wrestling competitions. From there on out we formed a friendship or sorts, based on mutual strength. And that was the last time I ever encountered bullying towards me. 

I was now king of the hill, head of the pack. Unfortunately, this came with its own drawbacks. Being young, popular, and quite apt at verbalizing my thoughts, I became a bit of a bully myself. I was only ever a verbal bully, but it's a period of my life I regret deeply nonetheless. A few years later I would grow out of that phase and try and stand up for the little guys whenever possible. And that, ladies and gents, is my experience both being bullied, and a bit of a bully myself.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the hottest man alivee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I had a bit of a bully but he stopped after I threatened to tell people about him rubbing the plastic covering a cookie in his pants(outside his underwear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and giving it to some girls


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2009)

In 3rd grade, a few times.

The only tings that stopped me from fighting back are as follow:

A) I could get in trouble (I was always well-behaved)

B) I might accidentally hurt the other guy too much

Edit: Cool typo


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 18, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a low class trash _*snip_ to me


----------



## Anakir (Aug 18, 2009)

Never got bullied before.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I was bullied a wee bit in elementary school, but as the class clown I was generally excluded from such bullying. Only one instance really comes to mind, in which two fellows from my class decided it would be amusing to mess with me.
> 
> Well, I was a scrawny little doofus who's only weapon or ability was humor, so needless to say I couldn't fight back. However, being the character that I was, I had made a lot of friends. A few such people saw this happening, and before those two knew what had hit them, they had literally half of the school (and it was a very large school) saying that if they messed with me again, it would not be pretty. Needless to say, they stopped.
> 
> ...



You know, seeing all your posts makes it look like you should be a shrink. Your'e like a proffesional. Are you a shrink?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh no, I'm not a psychologist and/or therapist. Though it is a field I've considered in the past... my career path seems to be moving in different direction recently.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea, I've got like, bullied since I was 8.

From 8-14 it was because I was like the smallest person alive (not little people small, just very small).
After that it was because I was/am different then the rest. (Read: Everyone on my highschool was Gangsta and listened to gangsta music, I was/am more of the alternative style and listen to rock/metal and it's subgenres.).

Now I'm on another school, and really studying for something, so with older people, and they seem to have more respect for eachother, gangsta or not. So I don't get bullied anymore


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> my brother's a senior(final year?) in my school, and i don't really look/behave like some.. of the people in my class, so no.(also my friends don't mind my anime and game and IT loving side because i show little of it.)
> 
> though as a secondary one last year its sort of customary to get bullied where all the secondary twos cut your queue knock into you etc. not really bullying.
> 
> ...


You should fold your skirt a lot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jk.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Aug 19, 2009)

I never got bullied, I was just utterly ignored...


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a bit quiet and tall, so my height can be intimidating if it wants to be. I got bullied in 2nd-3rd grade, but I did my share of bullying then too, but that school I went to sucked (it was a catholic school :/ ). It closed down and I went to a new catholic school closer to where I lived and time went by unnoticed there. Then came high school, and I was mostly quiet then. I didn't have many friends til Sophmore year mainly because the high school i went to was a public school and mostly everyone there knew each other. Today's the third day of being a Junior and so far, so good.


----------



## roku93 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was bullied at elementary school. These days, no one bullies me. The weird thing is that no matter how much the teachers tell it's not the fault of the one bullied but rather the one bullying, I beg the difference. Of course if someone is bullied because of something like belonging to a minority of some sort or something like that, it's not their fault they are bullied, but even then the only one that can _really_ stop it is the one bullied. Why? Because if you tell the teacher, the bullies just get one more reason to tease you about; being a tell tale. If you tell your parents, you're a mamma's boy. Standing out against the bullies? You're actually a good guy after all.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 28, 2009)

roku93 said:
			
		

> I was bullied at elementary school. These days, no one bullies me. The weird thing is that no matter how much the teachers tell it's not the fault of the one bullied but rather the one bullying, I beg the difference. Of course if someone is bullied because of something like belonging to a minority of some sort or something like that, it's not their fault they are bullied, but even then the only one that can _really_ stop it is the one bullied. Why? Because if you tell the teacher, the bullies just get one more reason to tease you about; being a tell tale. If you tell your parents, you're a mamma's boy. Standing out against the bullies? You're actually a good guy after all.



Yeah sure, your the only one who can do something about it. But what is the reason people get bulled?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

I never did...there was an inceident where I fell out with someone but didn't get bullied. I sorta put myself into a social click and rarely associated with people I didn't like and they just left me alone too.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 22, 2009)

nah...i'm 13...don't know wat high school is like...
and my friends are always there for me!XD

edit:whoops! srry for reviving it (sorta just noticed)
Edit 2:nvr mind


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Sep 22, 2009)

I did in third grade until i punch the guy in the stomach and he left me alone.


----------



## Darksage098 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmmm...... For some reason I always hear about bullying in school but i never was bullied. I'm Happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm.... Seems like people are posting this now that it got revived. LOL


----------



## Banger (Sep 23, 2009)

Only losers and freaks get bullied. So no.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 23, 2009)

I just went to a new school since September 8 this year and I hadn't experienced bullying. I'm in Grade 9 now.

Stats for this poll: 63.55 percent (68 votes) of people of GBAtemp not bullied, 36.45 percent (39 votes) of people bullied.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

in elementary i was bullied by a girl, turned out she liked me.


----------



## nr4irts (Sep 23, 2009)

heard of,but never happened to me


----------



## .Darky (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope, never.


----------



## Banger (Sep 23, 2009)

PS. I used to bully the bullies in school


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

i just got bullied by one guy in my life, but as i am pacifist i didn't provoke him, just kept out of his way, so i was fine:. but i must acknowledge that i tasted the taste of both sides :-/


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I was bullied for an hour or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Strangely enough I haven't been bullied since then


----------



## dalekdan10 (Sep 24, 2009)

yes and i still do im in year 8 i moved schools cuz it was too far away and then i got bullid at my new school so i moved then i got bullied even more then, so nowim at secondry school and  still get builied twice a much so im just putting up with it


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Meh. A few poor souls tried but they were sadly mistaken. That all I'll say on that subject.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know why, but I'm not amazed that this thread exists.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

Just noticed this.

I was picked on at school. It was rather horrible to be honest, I ended up loathing school.

Happily for me I ended up growing as a person and am currently at one of the best universities in the country.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 29, 2009)

Back in my youth bullying was still every bit as much an issue. Some thing never really change.

I wasn't bothered, but then I was known to be part of the 'army types' and we were known to have plenty of legally owned weapons, not pistols, but rifles. This is long before any of the crap that is normal in schools today though.

My son though has trouble with bullying issues occasionally. Your best defense, is to repeatedly report the offenders, never let up, generate a nasty file folder of complaints, make the problems out to be genuine problems, be willing to not accept it. Eventually staff WILL 'discuss' it with the offenders and that's how it's done. Find out all the other people that are being hassled, drag them to the office and make them log complaints too. Make it apparent it isn't just you complaining. My son saw to it that one problem was told knock it off or he lost his year. Try imagining doing a grade all over again. Yeah even bullies don't want to throw away a year.

Fighting solves nothing. Doing nothing of course solves nothing. And saying that reporting them is being a wimp (or use whatever label suits you) is no good is coping out.

If you don't want to confront the bullying at the official paperwork level, then get used to being bullied.


----------



## malkyah (Sep 30, 2009)

Obviously, I was bullied at school, bullies even have bullies. Why? Because many people are in denial these days, they have to point fingers and create one stereotype after another instead of being more rational. They hunger for authority instead of companionship. 

It doesn't matter how crude you act because there is always someone who will surpass you and will bully you regardless of how intimidating you are. In that perspective no one can say they have not been bullied. It is merely a common event we go through starting from our adolescent childhood years in elementary school and our teenage years through middle school all the way up to college and even working in your job as an adult.


----------

